# Adjust the Time in Japanese Navigation Unit



## Lucky12 (Feb 19, 2016)

How to adjust the time in the Nissan X-trail 2014 Japanese Navigation Unit, if it is used in another Country? Is it possible to change the language to English.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2021)

Lucky12 said:


> How to adjust the time in the Nissan X-trail 2014 Japanese Navigation Unit, if it is used in another Country? Is it possible to change the language to English.


I have recently bought a Japanese import X Trail 2015 and I face the same issue too. So far, I have surfed and found nothing helpful. It seems the dashboard clock and the GPS clock are the same and I could not change it to NZ time from Japanese time. I use google translate with the app having access to my phone's camera - so that I can get the Japanese translated to some extent, by pointing the phone at the infotainment system. I guess the only option is to change the entire infotainment unit to an English one. Do share if you have found any tweaks around.


----------



## mykolahv (Jul 18, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> I have recently bought a Japanese import X Trail 2015 and I face the same issue too. So far, I have surfed and found nothing helpful. It seems the dashboard clock and the GPS clock are the same and I could not change it to NZ time from Japanese time. I use google translate with the app having access to my phone's camera - so that I can get the Japanese translated to some extent, by pointing the phone at the infotainment system. I guess the only option is to change the entire infotainment unit to an English one. Do share if you have found any tweaks around.


Probably easier to buy new stereo system and change it.


----------

